# Carvings on a house in Rattenburgh



## littleowl (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Fantastic work, Littleowl. I just looked the town up on the Web. A very interesting place. Because of its geography the town gets zero Sunlight in the Winter, just like the Arctic Circle. Its the smallest town in Austria. I wonder what the significance of the carving is. I thought at first it had something to do with alms giving, but I see the priest is actually reading a book. Undoubtedly the Bible. Thanks! That was an interesting interlude in my day.


----------



## littleowl (Jul 23, 2016)

When I was last there. There was talk of trying to get the sun into the town by a system of mirrors. True or not I do not know as I have not been there recently


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 23, 2016)

They did have a serious plan to do that but according to Wiki it fell through.


----------



## littleowl (Jul 24, 2016)

Underlock1
Thanks for the info.


----------

